# Arca Swiss plate for EOS M



## BL (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi all,

My EOS M will be arriving in a day or two, and I'd like to get it paired properly with a small, arca swiss compatible plate that doesn't extend way past the body (like a typical DSLR plate would on the M)

Any one out there happy with the one they are using? I'd like to keep it semi permanently attached to the camera, so not blocking the battery door is a must.

Thanks!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 9, 2013)

Try http://www.hejnarphotostore.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=24_32. 

FYI, I don't have this, my M arrived today. Was thinking of the RRS L-plate, but it's big. Your question reminded me of Hejnar's little plates, the 0.8" 3-hole plate without ridge looks like it would work. 

I do have the RRS B26 plate for the base of the EF Mount Adapter (haven't bought a dedicated one yet, just 'borrowed' the one from my camcorder), it's a bit bigger than the foot but will work well with an adapted lens that doesn't have a collar of its own.


----------



## wsheldon (Jul 9, 2013)

I picked up a Kirk PZ-130 (universal plate for P&S cameras) for my Olympus PEN EPL-2 a year ago. Inexpensive and works well, but it is a but chunky to leave on all the time. It has several grooves for the mounting screw to accommodate different form factors. Here's the link: http://www.kirkphoto.com/Universal_Camera_Plate_for_Point_and_Shoot_cameras.html

Congrats on your new camera - I like the PEN as a tote-along M43 camera, but wish I would've waited now that the M is down to $300, so I could share some accessories with my DSLRs.


----------



## ahab1372 (Jul 9, 2013)

The plate for the Joby ballhead X is pretty small. Not sure if they still sell it separately


----------



## schill (Jul 9, 2013)

I have a Hejnar D20 on my EOS-M right now and I think it fits pretty well. It's 1.5in wide (needed to clamp) and 1.25in long (front to back). It has a ridge on the back (about 0.1 - 0.125in) to prevent rotation so it sticks out about that far from the back of the camera.

It does not quite extend all the way to the front of the body, but it's close. It stops before the lens mount begins.

One thing to note, although I don't think it matters too much, is that the bottom of the body is not flat all the way from front to back. You can see gaps between the plate and body. This will be the case with any plate - except those that have a pad on the top.

If you look on the bottom of the body around the tripod mount you will see some raised bumps in front of and behind the hole. These fit inside the slot in the plate. If your plate only has a round hole and no slot, you may not be able to seat the plate as closely to the body as you'd like.

Mounted centered around the tripod hole, the plate still allows you to open the battery/SD compartment without removing it. This will probably be the case with most plates, but you may want to check before buying one.


----------



## fugu (Jul 9, 2013)

Anyone using a plate that has a slot or bar for a handstrap?


----------



## Taemobig (Jul 9, 2013)

fugu said:


> Anyone using a plate that has a slot or bar for a handstrap?



I use the ARCA plate from peakdesign with my DSLR. For something like the EOS M you might be interested in their Micro plate. Here's the link if you want to check it out: https://peakdesignltd.com/plates/

All the plates are ARCA swiss compatible btw.


----------



## BL (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi all,

Many thanks for the numerous suggestions! I've decided to try something inexpensive, with a rubber non slip material, for just under $10 shipped.

http://www.amazon.com/Desmond-Camera-Compatible-D-Ring-DP-25/dp/B00B13QQGM/ref=sr_sp-atf_title_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1373347522&sr=8-1&keywords=desmond+p25


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 10, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> I do have the RRS B26 plate for the base of the EF Mount Adapter (haven't bought a dedicated one yet, just 'borrowed' the one from my camcorder), it's a bit bigger than the foot but will work well with an adapted lens that doesn't have a collar of its own.



Here's the RRS B26 plate on the EF Mount Adapter.


----------



## BL (Jul 10, 2013)

hey neuro,

do you find that plate to slip rotationally on that tripod collar? i noticed neither the plate or collar have that grippy rubber material on the surfaces that join.

i plan to use the M on my 70-200 II occasionally for landscapes, and wonder about the weight...

thanks!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 10, 2013)

BL said:


> do you find that plate to slip rotationally on that tripod collar? i noticed neither the plate or collar have that grippy rubber material on the surfaces that join.



It doesn't rotate at all, no need for grippy rubber. The B26 is a video-style plate, and the EF-M adapter tripod foot has a hole for the pin (at least, the OEM one does - I've seen pics of knock-offs that don't have that hole).


----------



## schill (Jul 10, 2013)

BL said:


> hey neuro,
> 
> do you find that plate to slip rotationally on that tripod collar? i noticed neither the plate or collar have that grippy rubber material on the surfaces that join.
> 
> ...



Why would you use the tripod foot on the adapter instead of the tripod foot on the 70-200? I'd be much more comfortable hanging the adapter and camera off of the lens than I would hanging the lens from the adapter.

As far as the anti-rotation features of the plates, I prefer plates that are custom fit to the lens/body or have an anti-rotation lip instead of a rubber or cork pad. It's harder to tell how tightly you've attached the plate and plates with pads can loosen over time (my plates are almost never removed). Ideally, I like the plates that are custom made for bodies, fit like a glove, and can't possibly rotate. I've used these on every DSLR I've had since my original Canon D60.


----------



## BL (Jul 10, 2013)

because i backpack for days on end hiking through yosemite, europe, or wherever I am travelling through. 

not having to bring the tripod collar for both my 100L macro and 70-200 would be a very welcome reduction to bulk and weight, not to mention shedding what feels like more than a few pounds leaving the 5D behind.


----------



## BL (Jul 10, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> BL said:
> 
> 
> > do you find that plate to slip rotationally on that tripod collar? i noticed neither the plate or collar have that grippy rubber material on the surfaces that join.
> ...



this looks perfect. thank you!!!


----------



## brad-man (Jul 10, 2013)

BL said:


> because i backpack for days on end hiking through yosemite, europe, or wherever I am travelling through.
> 
> not having to bring the tripod collar for both my 100L macro and 70-200 would be a very welcome reduction to bulk and weight, not to mention shedding what feels like more than a few pounds leaving the 5D behind.



I hope you have the f/4 version _and/or_ a very stout ballhead. The M with the 2.8 version supported by the adapter would be _extremely_ unbalanced...


----------



## schill (Jul 10, 2013)

BL said:


> because i backpack for days on end hiking through yosemite, europe, or wherever I am travelling through.
> 
> not having to bring the tripod collar for both my 100L macro and 70-200 would be a very welcome reduction to bulk and weight, not to mention shedding what feels like more than a few pounds leaving the 5D behind.



A good reason to want to limit what you are carrying, but I don't think I'd be comfortable hanging my 70-200/2.8 off of the EOS-M adapter. I have not tried it, however.

It's certainly easy enough for you to test and decide if you are happy with it. I'd like to hear what you determine.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 10, 2013)

BL said:


> this looks perfect. thank you!!!



One point to note - with the plate installed and the foot mounted on the adapter, the adapter *cannot* be mounted on (or unmounted from) the EOS M. You need to loosen the knurled knob on foot - not the plate, just the foot, and just loose, no need to remove it. With everything tightened, the plate doesn't quite clear the corner of the M.



schill said:


> A good reason to want to limit what you are carrying, but I don't think I'd be comfortable hanging my 70-200/2.8 off of the EOS-M adapter. I have not tried it, however.



It works.  Of course, with a ballhead less robust than the RRS BH-55 LR, it's quite likely you'd see settling and drift with a front-heavy load like that (and carrying a more robust ballhead just save on the weight of the tripod collar likely isn't the best choice).


----------



## schill (Jul 10, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> BL said:
> 
> 
> > this looks perfect. thank you!!!
> ...


I have a Kirk PZ-130 on mine right now. It has a lip to prevent rotation that sticks out a little in the back, but it clears the camera by at least 1mm. It's a little short (doesn't quite extend to the front) so I will probably be replacing it with something longer just to have more room to grip


neuroanatomist said:


> schill said:
> 
> 
> > A good reason to want to limit what you are carrying, but I don't think I'd be comfortable hanging my 70-200/2.8 off of the EOS-M adapter. I have not tried it, however.
> ...



I didn't doubt that it would physically work. I'm just not sure how far I trust the screws holding the adapter together. And, I think I'd definitely be more comfortable using the Canon adapter than I would a knockoff.

Carrying extra weight into the back country is one thing. Carrying a broken lens out is something else.

I haven't had my EOS-M on my 70-200 yet, but it has hung on the back of my 300/4.


----------



## brad-man (Jul 10, 2013)

Although I put an arca plate on my M adapter playing around while waiting for my_ M_ to arrive, I really can't come up with a scenario where I would _use_ the adapter's foot. Considering the weight of the M and the distance between the body tripod mount and the adapter mount (1.5"?), I think the adapter foot is superfluous. It's a _very_ slight shift of the center of balance. Unless I'm missing something, I'll be using my lens collars.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 11, 2013)

brad-man said:


> Although I put an arca plate on my M adapter playing around while waiting for my_ M_ to arrive, I really can't come up with a scenario where I would _use_ the adapter's foot. Considering the weight of the M and the distance between the body tripod mount and the adapter mount (1.5"?), I think the adapter foot is superfluous. It's a _very_ slight shift of the center of balance. *Unless I'm missing something*, I'll be using my lens collars.



What about EF and EF-S lenses _without_ collars? Canon does make a few of those... 

I hear you about the balance, but what the adapter foot does is take the weight of the lens off the mount on the EOS M, which given it's smaller size is likely not as robust. That's the reason Canon provides a collar for some lenses (to take some weight off the mount) and I suspect why there's a foot on the adapter.


----------



## brad-man (Jul 11, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> brad-man said:
> 
> 
> > Although I put an arca plate on my M adapter playing around while waiting for my_ M_ to arrive, I really can't come up with a scenario where I would _use_ the adapter's foot. Considering the weight of the M and the distance between the body tripod mount and the adapter mount (1.5"?), I think the adapter foot is superfluous. It's a _very_ slight shift of the center of balance. *Unless I'm missing something*, I'll be using my lens collars.
> ...



Well, the heaviest lens I have without an option to use a lens collar is my SP24-70VC. I simply use the camera mount. If the _M_ is as robust as has been reported (mine arrives tomorrow), I will do the same. If I am not satisfied with the strength of the mount, then I most certainly will use the adapter's foot.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 11, 2013)

brad-man said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > brad-man said:
> ...



I'm not going to do that with my 85L II, for example...


----------



## brad-man (Jul 11, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> brad-man said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



I have the most humble 1.8 and I'll do it _all night long_.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 27, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Try http://www.hejnarphotostore.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=24_32.
> 
> FYI, I don't have this, my M arrived today. Was thinking of the RRS L-plate, but it's big. Your question reminded me of Hejnar's little plates, the 0.8" 3-hole plate without ridge looks like it would work.


So, I ordered one of these as a body plate for the EOS M, and it works very well. It's small and low profile, and when attached to the tripod socket through the middle hole there's sufficient clearance for the battery door to open for card/battery access. I miss the anti-twist feature of a dedicated plate, but I can live without it for the occasional use it will get. If I were going to use the EOS M as a travel camera with EF-M lenses, I'd opt for a dedicated solution like RRS' very nice modular plate/L-bracket setup, but for me the EOS M is primarily a walkaround small substitute when I can't bring the dSLR, or a backup for travel. Since the EF adapter has a tripod foot, I'll only rarely want to put the M directly on a tripod. The Hejnar plate provides a nice (and inexpensive) option when I want to do so.


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 27, 2014)

I use the RRS R82 (lens foot plate) with my EOS M. It's not designed for it (I use it on my 180mm macro), but works really well (it doesn't rotate) and - I think, leaves room to open the battery door. I'll have to check.


----------



## dcm (Jul 15, 2014)

For anyone still interested, I stumbled on an alternative RRS lens plate to the B26, etc. for the EOS M adapter foot that overcomes the interference problem when an RRS camera plate is already on the M. The MPR-73 allows you to flush the back of the adapter foot with the back of the lens plate, providing the necessary clearance to remove the adapter/lens combination without first removing the adapter foot or plate. There is no room for the flange in this situation, but the flange screws alone still provide a bit of anti-twist support.


----------



## Jamesy (Jul 15, 2014)

I read in another thread elsewhere that the Kirk PZ130 works well too and it does not interfere with opening the battery door either.

http://www.adorama.com/KIRPZ130.html?utm_term=Other&utm_medium=Affiliate&utm_campaign=Other&utm_source=cj_4137899


----------



## wsheldon (Jul 15, 2014)

Jamesy said:


> I read in another thread elsewhere that the Kirk PZ130 works well too and it does not interfere with opening the battery door either.
> 
> http://www.adorama.com/KIRPZ130.html?utm_term=Other&utm_medium=Affiliate&utm_campaign=Other&utm_source=cj_4137899



I use that plate on an Olympus PEN and agree that is probably a good bet. It has a low back lip to prevent twisting and the screw can be moved between 3 slots to accommodate different tripod socket positions, so it's quite generic for P&S and small mirrorless cameras.


----------



## surapon (Jul 15, 2014)

BL said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My EOS M will be arriving in a day or two, and I'd like to get it paired properly with a small, arca swiss compatible plate that doesn't extend way past the body (like a typical DSLR plate would on the M)
> 
> ...




Dear BL
Here is another option that fit your EOS-M need for both additional grip and Arca-Swiss Plate---And Cheap too.

http://www.amazon.com/Neewer-Release-L-Plate-Arca-Swiss-Standard/dp/B00K1W7BYK

Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## dppaskewitz (Jul 15, 2014)

surapon said:


> BL said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...



Surapon:

Do you have one of these? Looks good because adds the grip to the Arca plate. But it doesn't clamp in Portrait orientation, just Landscape? Any interference when adding the adapter with foot attached?

Thanks, DPP


----------



## BL (Jul 15, 2014)

surapon said:


> BL said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...



Hi Surapon, 

Yeah I'm rocking this right now and I love it!












Link for my review:
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=20448.0


----------



## surapon (Jul 17, 2014)

dppaskewitz said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > BL said:
> ...



Dear Friend DPP.
Well, I use RRS BH-55 Ballhead, and can use this grip in Portrait Position by adjust the ball head at the side slot hole, But If I want to use the Flash L Grip holder, Yes, I must remove this add on grip + Arca plate, to make camera flat bottom.
The Bad thing = Add the biger body to tiny EOS-M not fit in my pant pocket any more ----Ha, Ha, Ha---But the great thing = Perfected fit to big hand like you and me.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jul 17, 2014)

BL said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > BL said:
> ...



Congratulation, dear friend BL.
Your Next toy - RRS BH-55 Big ball head for use your EOS-M with 600 mm Lens.
Have FUN.
Surapon
PS, Dear BL, I love my new toy $ 399 US Dollars---You should think about this one too---BEST for take the photos in downtown and Landscape scenery--By set Manual focus at 5 Feet = Super sharp picture crom corner to corner ( I Set EOS-M at TV Mode ss= 1/ 60 sec., --Set the Lens at F= 8.0, Set the Camera = ISO= Auto, and use this lens with the CIR. PL Filter = The Best Picture that beat Canon " L " Lenses

http://www.amazon.com/Rokinon-Compact-System-Cameras-RK12M-M/dp/B00JD4TAEQ

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=21647.0


----------



## dppaskewitz (Jul 17, 2014)

[quote/]
Dear Friend DPP.
Well, I use RRS BH-55 Ballhead, and can use this grip in Portrait Position by adjust the ball head at the side slot hole, But If I want to use the Flash L Grip holder, Yes, I must remove this add on grip + Arca plate, to make camera flat bottom.
The Bad thing = Add the biger body to tiny EOS-M not fit in my pant pocket any more ----Ha, Ha, Ha---But the great thing = Perfected fit to big hand like you and me.
Surapon
[/quote]

Dear Surapon,

Thanks. I have the RRS BH-55 coming soon (along with new RRS legs). And a RRS plate for the M. Hopefully it will all arrive before I leave on vacation Monday. I'll see how the RRS plate works, but I like the idea of the integrated grip.

DPP


----------



## surapon (Jul 17, 2014)

dppaskewitz said:


> [quote/]
> Dear Friend DPP.
> Well, I use RRS BH-55 Ballhead, and can use this grip in Portrait Position by adjust the ball head at the side slot hole, But If I want to use the Flash L Grip holder, Yes, I must remove this add on grip + Arca plate, to make camera flat bottom.
> The Bad thing = Add the biger body to tiny EOS-M not fit in my pant pocket any more ----Ha, Ha, Ha---But the great thing = Perfected fit to big hand like you and me.
> Surapon



Dear Surapon,

Thanks. I have the RRS BH-55 coming soon (along with new RRS legs). And a RRS plate for the M. Hopefully it will all arrive before I leave on vacation Monday. I'll see how the RRS plate works, but I like the idea of the integrated grip.

DPP
[/quote]

Dear Friend DPP.
One thing that you need to know, If you crazy like me, who use Big " L " Lenses with EOS-M----We can not use the Arca Swiss plate at the EOS-M body---We will damage the bottom part of the tiny body, because the Big "L " Lens are so heavy and might shear off/ or damage the Tiny body of EOS-M.
You need to spend $ 5 more Dollars to buy extra Arca Swiss plate to mount on the Lens adaptor 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-X-New-50mm-Quick-Release-Plate-PU-50-For-Benro-B0-J1-N1-Arca-Swiss-Compatible-/271525605514?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f382ff08a

Yes, All of my Big " L " Lenses have the spare Arca Swiss plates and ready to roll.
Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## dppaskewitz (Jul 18, 2014)

surapon said:


> Dear Friend DPP.
> One thing that you need to know, If you crazy like me, who use Big " L " Lenses with EOS-M----We can not use the Arca Swiss plate at the EOS-M body---We will damage the bottom part of the tiny body, because the Big "L " Lens are so heavy and might shear off/ or damage the Tiny body of EOS-M.
> You need to spend $ 5 more Dollars to buy extra Arca Swiss plate to mount on the Lens adaptor
> 
> ...



Dear Surapon,

My Really Right Stuff package arrived today! Included was this plate for my M:

http://www.reallyrightstuff.com/s.nl/sc.26/category.2466/.f

I think I like yours better, with the included grip.

I also ordered this Sunwayfoto plate for the M when I thought the RRS stuff was delayed:

http://www.amazon.com/SUNWAYFOTO-Plate-DP-26-Compatible-Sunway/dp/B008GN1GJM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1405655180&sr=8-1&keywords=sunwayfoto+dp-26

It fits fine on the foot of the adaptor (when offset so that it clears the body of the M when taking on and off). 

I am looking forward to using longer lenses with the M, which is why I think the adapter is useful. So far, I have only the 100-400, 70-200 f/4 and 100L. All have rings (I bought the cheap ones for the latter two, since Canon doesn't supply for those lenses) and Sunwayfoto Arca/swiss plates. 

I don't see much of a point in using the M with shorter full size lenses, because I like the results with the 22 and 18-55. For me, the M is either small with the M lenses or attached to something longer to play with (if for no other reason, it looks cool attached to the 100-400). So, I probably won't get much use out of the adapter foot.

Regards, DPP


----------



## RussRoc (Jul 18, 2014)

EOS M on a 500mm F4 with a 1.4 extndr


----------



## dppaskewitz (Jul 18, 2014)

RussRoc said:


> EOS M on a 500mm F4 with a 1.4 extndr



That's what I'm talking about. Now I just need the 500mm..........................................


----------



## surapon (Jul 19, 2014)

OR, Tiny EOS-M with EF 600 Lens + 2X Extender, for the Birds Photography.
Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## dppaskewitz (Jul 19, 2014)

surapon said:


> OR, Tiny EOS-M with EF 600 Lens + 2X Extender, for the Birds Photography.
> Enjoy
> Surapon



Thank you for this. Anyone with a 1200mm mounted on an M (or the other way around)?


----------



## surapon (Jul 19, 2014)

dppaskewitz said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > OR, Tiny EOS-M with EF 600 Lens + 2X Extender, for the Birds Photography.
> ...




Ha, Ha, Ha---Dear Friend Mr. dppaskewitz

That EF 1200 mm. is my dream lens too, BUT, My wife do not want to sell our Rolls Royce Car to buy this monster Lens----Ha, Ha, Ha---Just Kidding, I try my best to save the money to buy this Lens before I die.
Just Kidding again
Surapon


----------

